
Proterozoic Milankovitch cycles and the history of the solar system - mkempe
https://doi.org/10.1073/pnas.1717689115
======
mkempe
One of the insights is that 1.4 billion years ago the length of Earth days was
18.68 ± 0.25 hours.

